
Tell HN: Allow your users to report fraudulent signups without signing in - jraines
It seems like every day I get someone signing up for an app and using my email.<p>There really needs to be a new standard one-click way of saying &quot;this isn&#x27;t me&quot;.<p>The current options are suboptimal for both &quot;user&quot; (aka victim) and company.<p>1) I try to unsubscribe and it works.  You have a user who doesn&#x27;t receive any email communication from you.<p>2) I try to unsubscribe and it requires a login. You have a spam report.<p>3) If it&#x27;s an app I may actually want to use in the future, I have to go through support to get your user kicked off their current account, possibly annoying them if they were a legit (but lazy or deceptive or whatever) user.  You have two annoyed users and a support burden.<p>In neither of these cases is the actual person who signed up:  a) dissuaded from doing this again, if on purpose, b) corrected and set up with a valid email, if by accident.<p>I&#x27;ve also noticed that for the few apps that make you confirm your email, failing to do so often does not prevent future marketing &#x2F; re-engagement emails from showing up.  So what was the point of requiring confirmation?<p>Does anyone else have this problem?
======
mohsinr
You are right. I experience this a lot. I have faced login to unsubscribe
also. Your solution seems to be good.

